
Show HN: I made a book recommendations app - pgbi
https://whichbookfor.me
======
pedalpete
You started off so well with just getting me to tell you about books I like
and what I don't like. Then you ask for a login without giving me anything
back.

Ok, fine, then I got login and you want, name, gender, where I was born??

That was the end of it. Sorry, you may have something great, but you have to
prove it to me a bit further than that.

~~~
pgbi
Thanks for the feedback. The personal information (gender, birth year) is
asked to refine the recommendations. So that you don't get recommended a child
book if you're an adult for instance.

But it is not mandatory to submit the personal info, you could select "Prefer
not to say" for those fields. Seems like that wasn't clear enough.

The first name, it's only asked so that I can write "Hi, [first name]" when
you log in :)

~~~
pedalpete
Ok, I'll take a closer look. Just for reference, many studies have been done
which show that for every bit of information you ask for, you'll get a
magnitude of people drop out. So though these may be "nice" they're probably
best left for later in the relationship. Get the email, so you can hit them
up, and get feedback or whatever, but think of it like a relationship. You're
asking all of these details, AFTER you've asked about what books we like and
don't like. I've already given you a TON of info, and you've given nothing in
return, and not promise of what you will give.

Let somebody enter the books, then give them results right away. THEN you can
start asking for more info if they want to make an account, etc.

You are going to face a huge uphill battle with the structure you have now.

As I'm typing this, I'm even reconsidering if I want to go through all the
trouble of entering my books again, because you still haven't shown me that
there is any value there.

Also, if you're algorithm needs to know my age so you don't recommend
children's books, you've got serious issues. I just gave you 5 books I like,
and 3 books I don't. No children's books in there, so why would you recommend
children's books?

------
rusinov
Closed at step 3, sorry.

~~~
totaldude87
me too!

